# Oops!



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

Heya guys I was just wondering whats the closest you guys have been to getting tagged by one of your DWA Snakes?


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

very nearly got bitten by a night adder once


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

The closest I have ever come to being bitten was a rattler striking at me and missing by about 3ft. I am very careful with all my venomous snakes.


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd imagine most people are very carefull with their venemous, I know I would be, I was just interested to find out. I mean with good handling procedure and know how most venemous keepers can go their whole lifes without being bitten. But has anyone got a story where something that they didnt expect happen and it put them into strike range etc? Thought it would be an interested thread.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

those sort of posts tend to attract the wrong sort of attention from the Neanderthal portion of the membership unfortunately. You know the sort, keep a couple of Royals or whathaveyou, but are suddenly armchair experts on venomous snakes with an opinion for every occasion


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> those sort of posts tend to attract the wrong sort of attention from the Neanderthal portion of the membership unfortunately. You know the sort, keep a couple of Royals or whathaveyou, but are suddenly armchair experts on venomous snakes with an opinion for every occasion


:lol2: your so eloquent Stuart... :whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

FOAD................you vision of exquisite beauty, so fair of face that none may gaze upon her without inflicting such a sadness upon their heart that they may never again look upon such wond'rous beauty


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> those sort of posts tend to attract the wrong sort of attention from the Neanderthal portion of the membership unfortunately. You know the sort, keep a couple of Royals or whathaveyou, but are suddenly armchair experts on venomous snakes with an opinion for every occasion


cant think what you mean my snoring friend :lol2:
hows it going??


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> those sort of posts tend to attract the wrong sort of attention from the Neanderthal portion of the membership unfortunately. You know the sort, keep a couple of Royals or whathaveyou, but are suddenly armchair experts on venomous snakes with an opinion for every occasion


Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit >.<


----------



## lfc_wil (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't own any DWA's but did come very close to gettin bit by 4 King Cobra's while I was out in India 2007, we had just been to Agra to the Taj Mahal and were abouts to get back in the car. Ther was a guy sittin next to the car with what looked like a 10-12ft burm. As a few of the guys I was with were a little bit afraid of a snake that big I said that I would get in that side of the car. As I was about to get in, the guy lifted the lid on a large basket on the floor which I though is what he was keepin the burm in. How wrong could I have been, cos 4 King Cobra's decided to hood up and strike at the nearest moving thing... ME!!! I managed to use my cat like reactions to jump backwards to see one of the Cobras come within about 6 inches of taggin me!! Did amuse the other guys who were with me but it was a little bit too close for comfort for my liking!!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

lfc_wil said:


> I don't own any DWA's but did come very close to gettin bit by 4 King Cobra's while I was out in India 2007, we had just been to Agra to the Taj Mahal and were abouts to get back in the car. Ther was a guy sittin next to the car with what looked like a 10-12ft burm. As a few of the guys I was with were a little bit afraid of a snake that big I said that I would get in that side of the car. As I was about to get in, the guy lifted the lid on a large basket on the floor which I though is what he was keepin the burm in. How wrong could I have been, cos 4 King Cobra's decided to hood up and strike at the nearest moving thing... ME!!! I managed to use my cat like reactions to jump backwards to see one of the Cobras come within about 6 inches of taggin me!! Did amuse the other guys who were with me but it was a little bit too close for comfort for my liking!!


Aye you might have been safer than you think, a lot of those guys unforunatly rip the fangs out or stitch up the mouths.


----------

